# Analysis of Recordings



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure where to post this.

Is there any software that performs an analysis of Recordings. I guess it should include Spectrograms / FFT graphs, Waveform screenshots, and Dynamic Range information Will REW do that ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> One can accomplish quite reasonable analysis of recordings by importing the files into a program like ( the free shareware program called )  

> Once the file is present within Audacity you can apply the "Plot Spectrum" function ( under the "Analyze" menu ) to any "selected" area of the imported file ( chose what you want to analyze by first listening to the section of interest ) .

> The ( Spectrum ) daughter window will then show you the dynamic range & the frequency response of the chosen section . 

:sn:


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information Earl


----------

